# Looking for 1/8 Scale bodies



## micahlane200164 (Sep 5, 2014)

I am new to RC and I have an Exceed mad drift 1/8 scale looking for a new body. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Leo Franco (Dec 3, 2013)

not sure the exact size of your Exceed rc car, here sells a lot of bodies for 1/8 scale. hope you find what you want.
http://www.hobbyease.com/bodies-c144


----------



## Thomas73 (Dec 16, 2014)

do some online search, hopefully you will find something


----------

